# Free Installation Labor On All APR ECU Upgrades @ NGP Racing



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Everybody loves something for free, so for a limited time, we’re giving you free installation labor* on all APR ECU upgrades and APR ECU program additions. 
Choose from Stage I, II or II+ for your Audi or VW with most current vehicle applications available**. If you’d like to schedule your free installation, please feel free to 
contact either of our shops at any time.

_*Free installation labor only applicable to purchases of new software upgrades and of extra programs. **Some stages may not be available for certain vehicles, please 
contact us for more information._


----------

